

App Engine 1.6.3 Released - evolution69
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com.au/2012/02/app-engine-163-released.html
This release has plenty of exciting changes to keep you busy on your extra day this year.
======
jurjenh
Well, the ease of implementing A/B testing should keep patio11 happy... I've
noticed he seems almost religiously fanatical about it, and probably for good
reason! Looking back at a quick search, it seems he's been doing it for
several years...

Hopefully it will go further than what he's anticipating: _And yet when we
check back on who A/B tests here in February 2013, do you know what we're
going to see? A few articles about it, with wise comments like "A/B testing
can only get you to a local maxima" and "Didn't we read an article just like
this on Smashing Magazine in 2006?", and fairly few companies who actually
have someone do it every week, even among the savvier folks._

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3639365>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3646669>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1404083>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=764508>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=484668>

~~~
nikcub
It is also good for staging new version of apps that you only want some users
to have access to. I have been doing this manually by having the new version
called 'staging' and setting it in the user session to redirect.

You could also use this for browser testing, where your test client sends a
header that will redirect it to a clean datastore with the new version

------
wiradikusuma
I posted about it yesterday <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3647991>

OOT: Maybe I'm hellbanned so my submissions are not visible (I don't think I
wrote anything illegal so far, but after the hellban discussions, I'm always
afraid "it might happen to me anytime without warning"). How do I check that
without creating new account to see how other users see me?

~~~
prodigal_erik
Hellbanned users' comments are only visible to themselves and users who enable
showdead, so they disappear when you clear your cookies or logout. You aren't,
by the way. Blogspot just didn't send a redirect to canonicalize the slightly
differing URLs, so HN doesn't know they're really the same posting.

------
primigenus
I was talking about continuous deployment with some colleagues earlier and we
were wondering whether we'd be able to deploy a version of the app to only a
subset of our users on app engine.

We didn't think it would be possible, but it looks like this Traffic Splitting
feature could be (ab)used to make it happen after all.

